# Sat. May 4th 6:00pm ESPN2 Import Drags



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Saturday May 4th on ESPN2 at 6:00p.m. (ET) 5:00p.m. (CT) 2002 Summit NHRA Sport Compact Nationals Gainesville Fl.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

SWEET! Something to watch while at work!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Good call. Thanx for the info!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, but will there be any Nissans running? Anybody went to that race? I'm assuming this is not a live event but taped.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry guys and girls. The drags were on at 2:30 (ct). I got the time from this month's Sport Compact Car magazine. I am kinda pissed at them for giving the wrong time. But watch ESPN2's schedule, they're supposed to show it again. Sorry again.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh well... Thats cool.. Most of the time if it was a weekend program they will show it again on the following day. Well Look out for it on sunday.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I got to peep it...it was cool..but, same o samo...Hondas and Rotaries.. 

I like watching the Import drags.I just cant get past "Griffs'" stupidity.he's the one that does the Mothers Import auto show programs..DUMBAZZ.

As Sentrixx said, it should be on again....just watch the schedule


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

i saw some funny car drags last night running like 4 1/2 seconds. now that sounds like fun!!!


----------

